# Post your Desktop Wallpaper



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Jai (Jul 9, 2008)

Mine's all cluttered, my dad and sister use my laptop too, so there's lots of programs on my desktop (actually, the only thing that's my sister's is Play Dora Backpack, though).





If anyone wants the LL trainer, Jnet, and CCT icons I made (at the top of the screenshot, on the dock), just ask, I'll post them here.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 9, 2008)

can i get the Jnet one? my CCT isn't on my desktop so i don't need it.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Jai (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll just post all 3 of them.



 

 



Don't know why the background shows up as black on the thumbnail, but the background will be transparent when you click to view the full size.
Don't criticize, I'm just posting them because they were asked for. I know I'm not pro or anything.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 9, 2008)

haha thanks


----------



## tim (Jul 9, 2008)

feels kinda misplaced...


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 9, 2008)

http://i38.tinypic.com/rw5ngi.jpg
its a bit cluttered...


----------



## tim (Jul 9, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> its a bit cluttered...



not only that. it's also too large.


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 9, 2008)

what a mess haha


----------



## brunson (Jul 9, 2008)

Note the distinct lack of Windoze.


----------



## Jai (Jul 9, 2008)

brunson said:


> Note the distinct lack of Windoze.


Fedora on dual monitors?

anyway, thanks for posting these, guys. Now I know my desktop's clutter is NOTHING compared to other people(badmephisto, hawkmp4).


----------



## brunson (Jul 9, 2008)

Jai, good eye, dude. Dead on.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 9, 2008)

> Fedora on dual monitors?
> 
> anyway, thanks for posting these, guys. Now I know my desktop's clutter is NOTHING compared to other people(badmephisto, hawkmp4).



Hey.
HEY.
Its not THAT bad! I can find everything I need to.
>.>


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 9, 2008)

brunson said:


> Jai, good eye, dude. Dead on.



the small "f" together with half the taskbar mysteriously missing are quite a give-away  

and jai, you have a lot of junk as well it seems, but at least its in a nice neat "grid of stuff". Seriously though, I rarely ever look ay my desktop anymore. Firefox is always loaded up and maximized, and iGoogle is my "desktop"


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 9, 2008)

tim said:


> feels kinda misplaced...



hahaha actually I use a Mac PC. but i use my windows laptop a lot more.


----------



## Jai (Jul 9, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Hey.
> HEY.
> Its not THAT bad! I can find everything I need to.
> >.>


I hate having to look through all my icons, so I sometimes use Launchy.


----------



## tim (Jul 9, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> what a mess haha



Indeed. I spotted 4 links which are called "shortcut to ..." .


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 9, 2008)

.........................


----------



## immortalcube (Jul 9, 2008)

..... I have no icons on my desktop


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 9, 2008)

Had to hover over JNet just to prove I do have a cubing application on my desktop.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 9, 2008)

You can see the JNet file on the desktop.


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 9, 2008)

seems like a few of us here play World of Warcraft 

and fanwuq your desktop is so far the most boring desktop


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 9, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> seems like a few of us here play World of Warcraft
> 
> and fanwuq your desktop is so far the most boring desktop



I actually got really really bored of it really really fast.


----------



## Dene (Jul 9, 2008)

Mine may look messy, but it is actually very organised if you look closely. I'll get my laptop desktop up later.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > seems like a few of us here play World of Warcraft
> ...



I'm just starting and I'm hooked!


----------



## Faz (Jul 9, 2008)

i know this is silly, but how do you post you desktop on here?


----------



## tim (Jul 10, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> i know this is silly, but how do you post you desktop on here?



Take a screenshot, upload it and link it here.


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2008)

how do you take a screen shot?

PS: i suck at computers.


----------



## tim (Jul 10, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> how do you take a screen shot?
> 
> PS: i suck at computers.



www.google.com is helpful. Even if you suck at computers .


----------



## wddglr (Jul 10, 2008)

i dont know if i should even post mine... here it goes.






( 1440x900 - Windows Vista - Mac OS X Tiger )


----------



## Spencerical (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Leviticus (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Brett (Jul 10, 2008)

Gabbasoft doesn't usually stick out like that, I did it for sake of example of what RocketDock does.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 10, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> how do you take a screen shot?
> 
> PS: i suck at computers.


If you're using Microsoft Windows as your operating system, click the "Print Screen" button on the top right hand side of your keyboard. It may be shortened to "prt sc" or something like that. Press that button, and everything that you see on your computer monitor will be saved. Now open up Paint, and press "Crtl V" to paste the screen shot. Then save the image and upload it.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 10, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > how do you take a screen shot?
> ...


 Upload to TinyPic.com
Its the best xD


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2008)

it doesn't work when i press print screen. I have tried it time and time again, but it still doesn't work, oh well.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 10, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> it doesn't work when i press print screen. I have tried it time and time again, but it still doesn't work, oh well.


What do you mean it doesn't work? Could you be more specific? Press print screen, then open up paint, and paste it into paint. Shouldn't be too complicated....


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 10, 2008)

This is... awkward.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 10, 2008)

Hadley, why do you ahve all of those Disk Images mounted. Are you really running Firefox, Thunderbird, etc. from the images? That's just silly  


Anyway here's mine. My dock is hidden 









Also... Go adium


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 10, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> it doesn't work when i press print screen. I have tried it time and time again, but it still doesn't work, oh well.



How do you expect us to help you if you do not provide any information on what goes wrong? Google "take screenshot" or something

But still, It is pretty ridiculous how hard it is to perform this common operation on windows. But do no get me started on the idiots at Microsoft. Sometimes I think they have lead designers hired from mental institutions.

masterofthebass thats a cool background


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > it doesn't work when i press print screen. I have tried it time and time again, but it still doesn't work, oh well.
> ...





When i press ctrl-v after i open paint, it doesn't paste.


----------



## brunson (Jul 10, 2008)

Dan, than background is supercool.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 10, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Hadley, why do you ahve all of those Disk Images mounted. Are you really running Firefox, Thunderbird, etc. from the images? That's just silly
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heh. They are just there really. Always have been. I don't really care about them now. They don't bug me.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 10, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> how do you take a screen shot?
> 
> PS: i suck at computers.



Push the "Print Screen" key on your keyboard, paste it into Paint/Photoshop, save it, upload it to Photobucket, and post.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 10, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > it doesn't work when i press print screen. I have tried it time and time again, but it still doesn't work, oh well.
> ...




Yes, very nice bkg...

And pushing 'prt sc' isn't exactly "ridiculously hard"...

To make sure it has copied properly, you can go to start -> run, type in "clipbrd" without the quotes, press enter, then press prt sc. You should be able to see that the image on the screen has successfully been copied this way. If the screenshot does not appear in the clipboard, I don't know what to tell you. You can then go to paint or whatever, and paste the image.

Edit: Wait, uhh, are you using windows?


----------



## hdskull (Jul 10, 2008)

I will post my mac desktop later.


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...




It doesn't appear in the clipboard.


----------



## shelley (Jul 10, 2008)

Compiz in action!


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 10, 2008)

@fazrulz, do you need to press Fn - prt sc for it to work? Or maybe turn num lock on/off if you are using an extended keypad?

@shelley, I want that cube icon... mind posting it on here? 

@Dene, dude... Keen! yes!





... the cube icon I have is actually a larger version of the speedsolving.com icon. Or actually the former icon, as it seems to have disappeared within the past few weeks...


----------



## Dene (Jul 10, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> @Dene, dude... Keen! yes!





fazrulz: Try ctrl+prtsc. I think that you have to do that on older keyboards, although I'm not certain.


----------



## shelley (Jul 10, 2008)

My cube icon is an svg file I pulled off Wikipedia. Then I just opened it in Inkscape and changed the colors (the original image was a scrambled cube).


----------



## blah (Jul 10, 2008)

POV-Ray  I've got about 100 icons on my desktop but they're all hidden to preserve the elegance of the cube  (they're only viewable in Explorer)


----------



## genwin (Jul 10, 2008)

dan cohen's cube looks like its "gummy" and "soft"... looks like its made of jello...


----------



## F.P. (Jul 10, 2008)

Ah...good reason to clean it up (at least a bit):


----------



## Jai (Jul 10, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Hadley, why do you ahve all of those Disk Images mounted. Are you really running Firefox, Thunderbird, etc. from the images? That's just silly
> 
> 
> Anyway here's mine. My dock is hidden
> ...


If anyone wants this wallpaper, you can find it here. Choose your resolution, and click download.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 10, 2008)

Jai said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley, why do you ahve all of those Disk Images mounted. Are you really running Firefox, Thunderbird, etc. from the images? That's just silly
> ...


Thank you Jai for that download xD


----------



## Jai (Jul 10, 2008)

Anybody here use Windowblinds(/any other desktop skinning program)? I used to, but my free trial expired


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 10, 2008)

Jai said:


> Anybody here use Windowblinds(/any other desktop skinning program)? I used to, but my free trial expired



you can get a free-forever version from http://thepiratebay.org/
thats where i got mine  when i used it about a year ago.


----------



## Nghia (Jul 10, 2008)

I LOVE my wallpaper


----------



## Swoncen (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes, but you should stretch it to see everything =)


----------



## shelley (Jul 10, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody here use Windowblinds(/any other desktop skinning program)? I used to, but my free trial expired
> ...



There's also a .dll file that allows you to download and use custom themes and skins on Windows XP, so you have more to choose from besides "retro" and "Fisher-Price" styles. Google "uxtheme.dll"; Softpedia has download and install instructions.


----------



## striderxo (Jul 10, 2008)

I really like Shelley's background. The quality, color, and simplicity of it is amazing.
This use to be my background before my computer crashed.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## K8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I couldn't help but steal that picture one of you has taken, it was too nice!


----------



## ErikJ (Jul 13, 2008)

I try to not have icons on my desktop.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 13, 2008)

ErikJ said:


> I try to not have icons on my desktop.



We can see xDDD


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 14, 2008)

ErikJ said:


> I try to not have icons on my desktop.



haha you've done a great job wasting all that useful space


----------



## Musselman (Jul 14, 2008)

i always change my desktop and i love the way this one looks
i like to keep it clean 
using folders is the best way to go..lol
all cubing things (timers, times, notes, algs..) are in my cubing folder on the top


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 3, 2008)

bump

This is my latest desktop. I took the picture when I was in Mexico a few months ago.


----------



## badmephisto (Aug 3, 2008)

ErikJ may i ask you what program that is showing stats in up right?


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## ErikJ (Aug 3, 2008)

it's called HUD vision.


----------



## Henxu (Aug 4, 2008)

This is my desktop, i need to have a new one I think... -.-''
I don't like it so much , any one knows a good theme for Vista?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 4, 2008)

updated my desktop


----------



## blah (Aug 5, 2008)

ErikJ said:


> bump
> 
> This is my latest desktop. I took the picture when I was in Mexico a few months ago.



Ah, you mirrored your picture 'cause the Cubesmith logo is flipped


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 6, 2008)

Henxu said:


> This is my desktop, i need to have a new one I think... -.-''
> I don't like it so much , any one knows a good theme for Vista?



Alienware! You win. Although, unfortunately it looks like a post-dell-buyout one...


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 6, 2008)

Crab nebula ftw!

also VLC media player and winamp both own windows MP and itunes.


View attachment 64


----------



## Henxu (Aug 6, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> Henxu said:
> 
> 
> > This is my desktop, i need to have a new one I think... -.-''
> ...


Yah, but it isn't an Alienware xD
I like Alienware , i hope I can have some of their notebooks soon... they're amazing...


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 6, 2008)

Henxu said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Henxu said:
> ...



It looks like you have one of their skins though, did you just download it? Usually the notebooks come with several themes.


----------



## Henxu (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes, it's downloaded in his webpage.
It's only a theme


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 6, 2008)

Changed it.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 8, 2008)

MS Word
--------


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 8, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MS Word
> --------



ewww. IE

I tend to change my desktop a lot. here is the most recent one.


----------



## Henxu (Aug 8, 2008)

ErikJ said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > MS Word
> ...



Wow!!!
I love it!!!
Is it Vista or XP?


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 8, 2008)

Henxu said:


> ErikJ said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



it's xp. I like it better just because I'm used to it.


----------



## immortalcube (Aug 9, 2008)

I changed my desktop too.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 10, 2008)

i have the most boring desktop in the world.


----------



## joey (Aug 10, 2008)

The cube wallpaper makes up for it!
Are you on your own facebook page


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 22, 2009)

In order to continue the old thread instead of the new one...

I re-rendered the following desktop image when I got my Macbook Pro:
(links to full size)


----------



## Slamatic (Feb 22, 2009)

- pretty basic
- miranda IM


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Escher (Feb 22, 2009)

i think you might have revealed more than you were expecting 

EDIT (i didn't see the 'not', but you still have a folder named 'child pornography' )


----------



## Slamatic (Feb 22, 2009)

Naw, just windows. But my PC is duel booted with ubuntu hardy hereon, and i have a live cd of backtrack 3 final.


----------



## Bob (Feb 22, 2009)

i took this picture two days ago and made it my desktop.


----------



## Jai (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## nitrocan (Feb 22, 2009)

TurbulentTurtle said:


> ...



Aargh! This anime stuff is just terrible. I can't stop watching, although I'm not into that "ecchi" stuff .


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Feb 22, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> TurbulentTurtle said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Neither am I...
I don't actually watch anime.


----------



## nitrocan (Feb 22, 2009)

Lol, certainly doesn't seem that way.


----------



## VP7 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ya, I know that Rubiks world is not solved.


----------



## dChan (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks to nitrocan for the link to the thread sorry about that other one.

Anyhow, here is my desktop(click for full size):





Everyone has some pretty interesting desktops. Lots of eyecandy to check out.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 22, 2009)

here's mine XD


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 23, 2009)

This is gunna be big.


----------



## dChan (Feb 23, 2009)

Woah, Sarah... Doesn't your brain explode from all the cuteness?

@abr71310: Woah.... Your desktop is so huge and you still managed to clutter it? Haha, you need to hire an organizer!

EDIT:

By the way, is this better? http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/8739/desktop022309.png My friend said he did not like the dock so he told me to make it more transparent.


----------



## Slamatic (Feb 23, 2009)

dChan i want your theme omg..


----------



## dChan (Feb 23, 2009)

Slamatic said:


> dChan i want your theme omg..



rofl, don't worry, you can have it! It isn't that hard to do: http://www.xanga.com/pxlspy01/693501390/item/


----------



## Jai (Feb 23, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> This is gunna be big.



Use Stardock Fences (http://www.stardock.com/products/fences/), it really helps organize your desktop (look at my post, I use Fences).


----------



## darkzelkova (Feb 23, 2009)

Did someone say clutter?


----------



## Jai (Feb 23, 2009)

darkzelkova said:


> Did someone say clutter?



Taskbar clutter 
EDIT: With Stardock Fences, I can double-click on my desktop and the Fences will disappear (all my icons will disappear). Of course, I just double-click to get them back.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 23, 2009)

How the heck do you use fences?? I gotta get me one of those; too much stuff on my desktop  

I don't even have room to post all of my pictures / videos I make!! :|


----------



## Jai (Feb 24, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> How the heck do you use fences?? I gotta get me one of those; too much stuff on my desktop
> 
> I don't even have room to post all of my pictures / videos I make!! :|



Fences is a free program from stardock.com, and all you have to do is download and install. It has a few presets (Fence locations/ Fence types [programs, folders, etc.]), and it sorts out your icons for you. Of course, you can always edit, delete, and add new Fences very easily. Overall, it's a great program.


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## Escher (Feb 24, 2009)

http://img18.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktopx.jpg

its pretty neat, but kinda boring i suppose. I really like the 'Zune' theme, I discovered it this evening  And yes, i did steal OS X wallpaper...


----------



## Jai (Feb 24, 2009)

Escher said:


> its pretty neat, but kinda boring i suppose. I really like the 'Zune' theme, I discovered it this evening



Isn't it called Royale Noir (Royale being the XP Media Center edition theme)


----------



## Escher (Feb 24, 2009)

i just googled 'zune theme' and i got a direct download link from go.microsoft.
so maybe its called both, but thats what i encountered it as.


----------



## Jai (Feb 24, 2009)

Actually, we're both wrong; Royale Noir is a different theme 
http://www.istartedsomething.com/20061029/royale-noir/


----------



## TsColin (Feb 24, 2009)

made it myself


----------



## CanadianPires (Feb 24, 2009)

Top Screen:






Bottom Screen: I've got about 200 xkcd and Calvin & Hobbes comics that rotate every minute






I think it's time for Leopard...


----------



## Ewks (Feb 24, 2009)

Here's mine




You can see I have both cct and RubiksJTimer. I just can decide which I like better.
I took the picture myself.


----------



## F.P. (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 24, 2009)

yup, those are icons


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 24, 2009)

Mine from a few years ago:
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y216/ExoCorsair/desktop.jpg

I have since quit WoW, moved on to Vista, and many other things that make me happier.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Feb 24, 2009)

I heard Tsubasa is pretty good, and I liked Cardcaptors too, so I have been told to watch it.
Also, Vista made you happy? XP


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 24, 2009)

TurbulentTurtle said:


> Also, Vista made you happy? XP



No pun there, eh?


----------



## Feanaro (Feb 25, 2009)

Big Lord of the Rings gamer here


----------



## dChan (Mar 21, 2009)

Here is my desktop(updated yesterday). Just click the thumbnails for the fully-sized screenshots:













The first image is the desktop as it is when you start-up. The second image shows that the Admin bar(My Computer, My Documents, etc.) disappears and also shows off one of the StacksDocklets I have on my RocketDock. The third image shows one of the StandAloneStacks in action, on the taskbar.

Oh, yeah, the little rounded rectangle above my dock is Launchy. It usually is hidden when not in use, though.


----------



## Joël (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey.. It's been a while since I posted here on speedsolving... Not really cubing much nowadays. 

Anyway; here's my desktop... I hope it works with the attachment. It has a dreamcar on it, that I wanna buy if I win a lottery. I was lucky enough to drive it several 100's of kilometers .

Btw, very cool to see all these desktops posted here. I like the ones with spacy backgrounds, like galaxies and stuff like that!


----------



## dChan (Mar 22, 2009)

Joël said:


> Hey.. It's been a while since I posted here on speedsolving... Not really cubing much nowadays.
> 
> Anyway; here's my desktop... I hope it works with the attachment. It has a dreamcar on it, that I wanna buy if I win a lottery. I was lucky enough to drive it several 100's of kilometers .
> 
> Btw, very cool to see all these desktops posted here. I like the ones with spacy backgrounds, like galaxies and stuff like that!



It's cool to see you on the forums again, Joel!

Are you using a Windows Classic theme or are you really running on Windows 98 or 95, haha?


----------



## Joël (Mar 22, 2009)

dChan said:


> It's cool to see you on the forums again, Joel!
> 
> Are you using a Windows Classic theme or are you really running on Windows 98 or 95, haha?



I use XP, but it displays a lot like windows 2000. Quite old, but I like it.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 22, 2009)

That's my Desktop:


----------



## Edward (Dec 18, 2009)

*What does your desktop look like?*

My desktop


Spoiler











WTF? I searched but there was no thread like this. Whatever.


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Dec 18, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## Toad (Dec 18, 2009)

Mac FTW!

http://grab.by/1hiC

And I took the picture myself


----------



## Jai (Dec 18, 2009)

zaub3rfr4g, you're in desperate need of Stardock Fences.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 18, 2009)

Spoiler










Normally the Rocketdock hides itself. I like to have a clean desktop.


----------



## Toad (Dec 18, 2009)

Martin I love the background image.

Did you make it?


----------



## Cride5 (Dec 18, 2009)

Pew pew pew, this thread stinks of Microsoft 



Spoiler


----------



## Toad (Dec 18, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Pew pew pew, this thread stinks of *Microsoft*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Didn't look at mine then?


----------



## Muesli (Dec 18, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Martin I love the background image.
> 
> Did you make it?



Nah. I wish I had though.

@Cride5. Hmm. Ubuntulicious.


----------



## Edam (Dec 18, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Mac FTW!
> 
> http://grab.by/1hiC
> 
> And I took the picture myself



christ, you use tinygrab? the person behind it all lived in my house last year. his name's chris. he wear's glasses. 

anyway, contributing:



Spoiler












bar at the top is a dock that goes away when i don't want it.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Dec 18, 2009)

Cride, good work. XD


Spoiler


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 18, 2009)

LOL resident evil...



Spoiler


----------



## Toad (Dec 18, 2009)

Edam said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Mac FTW!
> ...



Dude I use it all the time it's awesome!!

Thank him from me and my mac using mates who also use it haha!!

My mate asks "how is he making any money from it?"


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 18, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## Edam (Dec 18, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> !
> 
> My mate asks "how is he making any money from it?"



I'm not sure he is, he keeps going on about how he's a theoretical millionaire or something, but his problem is he gave away too many copies for free so he hasn't started making money yet i think. but who knows, it seems to have taken off pretty well.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 18, 2009)

I see a few messy desktops. 



Spoiler











Very simple. Mostly internet stuff in workspace one (ohnoes, torrents, I'm a pirate), and terminals in workspace two.

I try to keep as much of my screen black as possible. It helps with the headaches and eye strain I've developed since school finished for the year.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd post a picture but it's just black. No icons. I guess you could see the start bar but it's just the Royale Noir theme that wasn't included in XP but was easily found.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 18, 2009)

Duplicate thread, merged with the original.

Chris


----------



## shelley (Dec 18, 2009)

In a dramatic departure from my usual style of minimalist desktops, I've started using KDE4 and am having a lot of fun with the desktop widgets.



Spoiler


----------



## KubeKid73 (Dec 18, 2009)

Shelley, have you used Ubuntu? I want to try out Fedora, but I think it might be a waste of time and disk space if it's pretty much the same thing as Ubuntu. The only thing that I know is different is that it uses .rpm files instead of .deb files.


----------



## shelley (Dec 18, 2009)

I wouldn't bother dual booting Fedora and Ubuntu; aside from little details they work pretty similarly. Ubuntu is a bit more newbie friendly I think, I had to mess around a lot with configuration files and drivers (especially for wireless; luckily I had gone through ndiswrapper hell once before so I knew what I was doing) when I first installed Fedora. To be honest, most of the adjustment I went through when I switched from Ubuntu to Fedora was due to the differences between Gnome and KDE, and that's not really something you have to change distros to experience.

Cride: Nice conky config. Mind sharing?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Dec 18, 2009)

Okay. That's what I thought. And if I wanted KDE, I could just install Kubuntu.


----------



## Dene (Dec 18, 2009)

The one with the mutated guy is the one I have on my main computer. The one with the mutated chick is on my laptop. In Flames ftw  .

EDIT: You don't need to see all my whole desktop, it isn't all that exciting.


----------



## otsyke (Dec 18, 2009)

i hate anything on my desktop 
i changed wallpaper yesterday, i still have to fix clock in tint2 



Spoiler


----------



## Ashmnafa (Dec 18, 2009)

I might as well contribute.






I made it myself.

EDIT: Lol, phail. Just put a Mac bar on top and there you go.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 18, 2009)

Since I got a new computer a few months ago, I've been trying to keep my desktop neat. My, 'My Documents' folder, however, is a complete mess now .



Spoiler


----------



## Logan (Dec 19, 2009)

Ashmnafa said:


> I might as well contribute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How? That's so cool.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 19, 2009)

Logan said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > I might as well contribute.
> ...



Yes, but he means that he didn't take a screenshot. He just posted his background picture.



Spoiler


----------



## peterbat (Dec 19, 2009)

This is the desktop on my netbook (tiny screen).


Spoiler


----------



## ErikJ (Dec 19, 2009)

I love windowblinds. Don't steal it, just buy it.

the my computer window is just open to show the windowblinds skin and I have objectdock hidden on the left. everything must be clean


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 19, 2009)

Mine is the display saying 7.08.


----------



## Cride5 (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice mac/linux users are well represented  Apologies to randomtoad, nice desktop too BTW!



shelley said:


> Cride: Nice conky config. Mind sharing?


Sure...


Spoiler





```
background yes

cpu_avg_samples 2
net_avg_samples 2

out_to_console no

use_xft yes

xftfont Bitstream Vera Sans Mono:size=10

own_window_transparent no
own_window_colour hotpink

xftalpha 0.8

pad_percents		3

on_bottom yes

mail_spool $MAIL

update_interval 1

own_window yes
own_window_type override
own_window_transparent yes
own_window_hints undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager

double_buffer yes

maximum_width 300

draw_shades no

draw_outline no

draw_borders no

stippled_borders 10

border_margin 4

border_width 1

default_color white
default_shade_color white
default_outline_color white

gap_x 10
gap_y 35
alignment top_right

use_spacer no

no_buffers yes

uppercase no

TEXT
${color grey}Temp${color} ${acpitemp}°C$alignr${color grey}Load Avg:$color $loadavg${color grey}

${color grey}CPU 1 ${color}${cpu cpu1}% $alignr${color grey}CPU 2$alignr${color}${cpu cpu2}%
${color #ff6e00}${cpubar cpu1 5, 125 }$alignr${color #cb0c29}${cpubar cpu2 5, 125 }
${color grey}${cpugraph cpu1 25,125 ff6e00 ff6e00 }$alignr${cpugraph cpu2 25,125 cb0c29 cb0c29 }

${color grey}RAM ${color #ab1852}$mem$alignr${color grey}Swap ${color #4daa39}$alignr$swap
${color #ab1852}${membar 5, 125} $alignr${color #4daa39}${swapbar 5, 125}

${color grey}Read${color #7849bf} ${diskio_read} ${color grey} ${alignr}Write${color #dc9321} ${diskio_write}
${color lightgrey}${diskiograph_read 25,125 7849bf 7849bf 1000} $alignr${color lightgrey}${diskiograph_write 25,125 dc9321 dc9321 1000}

${color grey}Download${color #2d7db3} ${downspeed eth1} k/s${color grey} ${alignr}Upload${color #854999} ${upspeed eth1} k/s
${color lightgrey}${downspeedgraph eth1 25,125 2d7db3 2d7db3 100} $alignr${color lightgrey}${upspeedgraph eth1 25,125 854999 854999 100}

${color}CPU usage          PID   CPU%   MEM%
${color #ddaa00} ${top name 1} ${top pid 1} ${top cpu 1} ${top mem 1}
${color lightgrey} ${top name 2} ${top pid 2} ${top cpu 2} ${top mem 2}
${color lightgrey} ${top name 3} ${top pid 3} ${top cpu 3} ${top mem 3}
${color}Mem usage
${color #ddaa00} ${top_mem name 1} ${top_mem pid 1} ${top_mem cpu 1} ${top_mem mem 1}
${color lightgrey} ${top_mem name 2} ${top_mem pid 2} ${top_mem cpu 2} ${top_mem mem 2}
${color lightgrey} ${top_mem name 3} ${top_mem pid 3} ${top_mem cpu 3} ${top_mem mem 3}

${color}FS   Free${alignr}Usage
${color grey}/    ${fs_free /}${alignr}${color #fd7317}${fs_bar 5, 125 /}
${color grey}data ${fs_free /mnt/data}$alignr${color #fd7317}${fs_bar 5, 125 /mnt/data}
```


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 19, 2009)

wow. Way to make us lose the game, jerk.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Dec 19, 2009)

Logan said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > I might as well contribute.
> ...



How I made it?

GIMP.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah. Sorry, but to make that image in GIMP takes about 10 seconds. 
Literally.
I mean, it's still cool, but you didn't really make it, you basically chose an option to make it.

Unless you did it a really silly way; in that case, you may have actually made it.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## LNZ (Dec 19, 2009)

I use Rachel Joy Scott's "Snowman" image as wallpaper on my PC. I had to blow it up to fit the 1280x960 dimensions of the monitor. 

You can get a 640x480 version on http://www.racheljoyscott.com . Use a image editor to blow it up to your monitor resolution.


----------



## skarian (Dec 19, 2009)

This was from a iMac 27 inch i5 Quad-Core 



Spoiler


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 19, 2009)

Edam said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Mac FTW!
> ...



I want that background, where can I download it?


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 19, 2009)

Spoiler











<3 Dug. ^_^


----------



## Edam (Dec 19, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> I want that background, where can I download it?



mine? 
I think it came off the wallpaper board at 4chan, here's the original image: 


Spoiler


----------



## Faz (Dec 19, 2009)

Some random stuff my dad put on there too.



Spoiler


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 19, 2009)

My desktop background changes every 30 seconds.
<3 Windows 7


----------



## Edward (Dec 28, 2009)

Bumpage. I've changed. Had to tell the world.


Spoiler


----------



## Jude (Dec 28, 2009)

I thought I'd post mine because it's funny how messy it is compared to everyone elses 



Spoiler


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 28, 2009)

Spoiler











Muahahahhahaha.


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 29, 2009)

<3 Autohiding Rocketdock



Spoiler


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Owen (Dec 29, 2009)

I know, you don't need to tell me.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Dec 29, 2009)

windows 7 4 life
(or at least until another one is released)


----------



## gibbleking (Dec 31, 2009)

heress mine....its vista im afraid running rocket dock and dreamscene video of a self solving hd cube


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 31, 2009)

I strive to keep my desktop clean.


----------



## Edward (Jan 16, 2010)

*bump *

Bump
Changed again


Spoiler


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jan 16, 2010)

That's just how I roll.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 16, 2010)

WINDOWS 7 FTW

AHHHHHHH
image file size is TOO big.
1.36MB


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 16, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 16, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jan 16, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Spoiler



That's badass...


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 16, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 16, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Spoiler



^^ +1.


----------



## Shmekekey (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah.. i know it's a little cluttered


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 16, 2010)

[noob question] How do you take pictures on your computer like that? [/noob question]


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 16, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> [noob question] How do you take pictures on your computer like that? [/noob question]



I use WinKey + S. What system do you have? Do you have OneNote 2007?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 16, 2010)

I like to keep things clean


----------



## Shmekekey (Jan 16, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> [noob question] How do you take pictures on your computer like that? [/noob question]



On mac you press [apple]+[shift]+3 for full screen, and [apple]+[shift]+4 to select an area


----------



## Enter (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 16, 2010)

Spoiler










is windows partition. The bar on the left hides when I'm not hovering over it.

Linux partition is same image, and LinuxMint w/ XFCE environment, but that'll be changing soon to Ubuntu w/ LXDE or XFCE.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 16, 2010)

I aint quite as fancy with all this spoiler stuff lol, ill get there and edit this later xD


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyrannous.
That is disgusting. 
Clean that up. It's making your computer slower, I guarantee it.

Download "Launchy"
and put all those files wherever your username folder is.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 16, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Tyrannous.
> That is disgusting.
> Clean that up. It's making your computer slower, I guarantee it.
> 
> ...



Yeah i know but i can never be assed lmao, for me i just upgrade if it gets slower haha, maybe i should start cleaning evrything up in it...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyrannous:
I'm not even kidding. That's annoying me to an utmost degree.
That's absolutely disgusting.

Step 1:
Download Launchy

Step 2: 
Delete all those links

Step 3:
Move all your files to somewhere else.

Step 4:
Get better programs. Damn.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 16, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Tyrannous:
> I'm not even kidding. That's annoying me to an utmost degree.
> That's absolutely disgusting.
> 
> ...



haha its only a desktop on my browsing pc, i cleaned it up a few months ago, it was spotless, but then more stuff slowly crept its way onto my desktop again, so i diverted new "desktop" traffic to a file and left all the crap sitting there, ill clean it soon i promise , ill be sure to post up a new and imporved version haha


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 16, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Step 1:
> Download Launchy
> 
> Step 2:
> ...



Alternate method:

1. Get a mac
2. ???
3. Profit.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 16, 2010)

dont like macs as much, sure their cool to play with but their not worth that like $1500 price tag when i can get a linux or windows pc for so much cheaper lol and yes I am a PC


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jan 16, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Tyrannous:
> I'm not even kidding. That's annoying me to an utmost degree.
> That's absolutely disgusting.
> 
> ...



Why????
It's the way he likes it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 16, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Why????
> It's the way he likes it.



Because it's slowing down his computer a tremendous amount, and because Launchy is sexy.


----------



## gibbleking (Jan 16, 2010)

use rocket dock..much tidier and free too


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 16, 2010)

i like a cluttered mess, if you like that desktop you should see my room


----------



## gibbleking (Jan 16, 2010)

quick video of mine.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb3GVmaI9I4


----------



## Arendil (Jan 16, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## roller (Jan 17, 2010)

My amazing desktop 

Picture of me and my WR on UK Open  :L
This picture makes me laugh 

But its some kind of motivating? That i need to finally get sub 30 avg? :L


----------



## V-te (Jan 17, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Spoiler



Fractals FTW! 
I've been inspired. Will post later.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 17, 2010)

V-te said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



its not a fractal...


----------



## Muesli (Jan 17, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...


Yeah. It looks alot like an electric sheep to me.


----------



## blade740 (Jan 17, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



actually, I'm pretty sure it's a fractal flame


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 17, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 17, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 17, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Spoiler



i never had the patience for higames, i just get annoyed and button bash lmao


----------



## Kevster270 (Jan 18, 2010)

[N00b question]How do i get that spoiler thing and how do I get the image under 150.whatever KB??[/N00b question]


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 18, 2010)

Kev
[ spoiler] 
and 
[ /spoiler] without spaces.

and just upload it to tinypic.com, and just linky to there, so you don't have to deal with the limit.


----------



## Edward (Jan 18, 2010)

I've leveled up. RocketDock FTW... (+ Chiyo-chan)



Spoiler


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 18, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Spoiler



Awesome.


----------



## Kevster270 (Jan 18, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Kev
> [ spoiler]
> and
> [ /spoiler] without spaces.
> ...




would imageshack work?? and would it show up like this or the actual picture??


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guM6eMKyDAs
unnecessarily long, but 'twill do.


----------



## Kevster270 (Jan 18, 2010)

BWAHAHA I DID IT 
thanks stachuk !!!!!


Spoiler


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 18, 2010)

Kevster270 said:


> BWAHAHA I DID IT
> thanks stachuk !!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



WOAH


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 18, 2010)

Kev. That looks extremely sexy.
What is it? (both pic and thing on right)


----------



## Kevster270 (Jan 18, 2010)

The BG is a lamborghini reventon roadster and the thing on the right is rocket dock with a custom theme.


----------



## Edward (Feb 13, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 14, 2010)

Edward, why no Rocketdock?

My stuff:
Imperialboy Wallpaper
Hiding Rocketdock
Stickies
Royale Remixed Theme



Spoiler


----------



## Edward (Feb 14, 2010)

OregonTrail said:


> *Edward, why no Rocketdock?*
> 
> My stuff:
> Imperialboy Wallpaper
> ...



Hard drive wipe...


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 14, 2010)

Spoiler








Desktop environment: LXDE. It's very fast and familiar for a former Windows user.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 15, 2010)

fanwuq said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LXDE is the sex.
It's so tiny, but I prefer XFCE, even if it is a bit bigger.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 15, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



xfce left a bad first impression on me. When I tried it, it took forever to shutdown, so I got rid of it. When I tried lxde, I was pleasantly surprised when it took literally 2 seconds to shutdown.

I also use kde because my original install was kubuntu after I decided to get rid of Windows.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 15, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## fundash (Feb 15, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## hatter (Feb 15, 2010)

seems rather fitting. haha




Spoiler


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 16, 2010)

I am afraid i have the most clustered desktop



Spoiler











Stuff is scattered across the entire thing because i find it easy to get programs from my desktop. instead of hiding them inside a folder inside a folder inside 4 folders


----------



## fundash (Feb 17, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> I am afraid i have the most clustered desktop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, you don't know what cluttered is, my old computer used to have programs covering the WHOLE page


----------



## Edward (Feb 27, 2010)

Got Rocket Dock back...
I think I like Rei more than Yuki :d


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Feb 27, 2010)

I love my desktop 


Spoiler


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 27, 2010)

luisgepeto said:


> I love my desktop
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Mine's better


Spoiler










I would have a FF13 wallpaper but they all suck.


----------



## ChrisBird (Feb 27, 2010)

Mine, I think it's pretty cool. I like clean desktops. Its 1920x1200



Spoiler


----------



## Enter (Feb 27, 2010)

my desktop is the best


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 21, 2010)

Just got a brand new PC 



Spoiler


----------



## shelley (Jun 12, 2010)

I just spent a ridiculous amount of time setting up and configuring this.



Spoiler









xmonad window manager (I had the xmonad website bookmarked for the longest time and finally got around to messing with it) with xmobar status bar and stalonetray. The screenshots have the relevant configuration files that I'm using, set up with the help of a tutorial I found.

This along with the Vimperator Firefox extension definitely reduces my dependence on a mouse. I like it.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 12, 2010)

Kevster270 said:


> The BG is a lamborghini reventon roadster and the thing on the right is rocket dock with a custom theme.



How did you make everything gray?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 12, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 13, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 13, 2010)

Spoiler











Don't know how to spoiler :fp


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 13, 2010)

[ spoiler ]message[ /spoiler ]
but without the spaces.


----------



## ianini (Jun 13, 2010)

Spoiler











There's about 350+ things on my desktop :fp


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 13, 2010)

Spoiler











That's XP btw


----------



## EVH (Jun 13, 2010)

Spoiler











Yes I seriously did forget how to take a screenshot of my desktop... don't judge me.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 13, 2010)

I chuckled a little bit at the cleverness of your desktop, EVH.


----------



## EVH (Jun 13, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> I chuckled a little bit at the cleverness of your desktop, EVH.



Yeah, my favorite is the background of course.

Mudzilla Firekips


----------



## Parity (Jun 13, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get that?


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 13, 2010)

Parity said:


> Where did you get that?



RocketDock


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 13, 2010)

new computer too, with dual monitors.



Spoiler












dont know how to make it bigger.

resolution on left screen is 1440x900


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 13, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> wtf how do i put it in?


tinypic it


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 13, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > wtf how do i put it in?
> ...



how do i do that?


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 13, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > buelercuber said:
> ...



go to tinypic.com -> upload picture -> get the link -> ??? -> no profit


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 13, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > BigGreen said:
> ...



this is so ****ign confuising,


----------



## ianini (Jun 13, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > buelercuber said:
> ...



Let's make this easy for you: 

1.) http://www.tinypic.com
2.) Upload the image to this site
3.) Copy the pre-made forum code for your picture
4.) Put code inside spoiler tags


----------



## Monarch (Jun 13, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## PeterNewton (Jun 13, 2010)

I like using this one because it looks so damn cool. Plus, the folks get ticked off by the gothic chick in the lingerie 

@monarch, "world of jizzcraft"!??!?!?


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 13, 2010)

Windows 7 fail :/ I can't wait to get a new laptop.



Spoiler



Those boxes of icons are "fences", you can scroll down in them as well, quite useful.


----------



## CubeDust (Jun 13, 2010)

Spoiler







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Andreas737 (Jun 13, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## lala47 (Jun 13, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 13, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Kevster270 said:
> 
> 
> > The BG is a lamborghini reventon roadster and the thing on the right is rocket dock with a custom theme.
> ...


Bump for answer.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 13, 2010)

Probably unsurprising ^_^



Spoiler










<3 XFCE


----------



## Toad (Jun 13, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Probably unsurprising ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like how the time is leet + 10.


----------



## goatseforever (Jun 14, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 16, 2010)

Windows 7 ROCKS



Spoiler


----------



## choza244 (Jun 16, 2010)

just cleaned my desktop



Spoiler


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 16, 2010)

choza244 said:


> just cleaned my desktop
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Is that... Alienware, Linux... What the hell is that?


----------



## choza244 (Jun 16, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> choza244 said:
> 
> 
> > just cleaned my desktop
> ...



a really old pc with windows xp


----------



## Edward (Jun 16, 2010)

Cleaned, lubricated, and re-wallpapered my Linux Desktop.



Spoiler


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 16, 2010)

Good ol' 2--3 series laptop with 32-bit Windows XP.
Good ol' 1024x768.


Spoiler


----------



## Edam (Jun 16, 2010)

Spoiler











bar a the top also hides when I don't want it. 
the three folders in the top left are the only things that really stay there.
I like things clean.


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 16, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Good ol' 2--3 series laptop with 32-bit Windows XP.
> Good ol' 1024x768.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Customize Fences?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 16, 2010)

just got a laptop that came with windows 7. Eventually I'm gonna get around to going back to Ubuntu, but I actually don't mind using win7 nearly as much as xp or vista


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 16, 2010)

Check out minee.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 16, 2010)

tanjiajien said:


> Check out minee.



Well, where is it?
Please, don't spam.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 16, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Good ol' 2--3 series laptop with 32-bit Windows XP.
> ...



Fences is a program that lets you categorize your desktop icons into groups.
That's why my desktop icons are in groups.
That's why SuperNerd's desktop icons are in groups.
Also, double-clicking the desktop hides all icons. To bring them back, simply double-click again.


----------



## Kabuthunk (Jun 16, 2010)

Spoiler










I tend to keep a really clean desktop too. Menus all the way!

Also, Linux FTW.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 16, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Edward (Jun 16, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Spoiler



That's hawt.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 16, 2010)

Lucky☆Star + Vocaloid crossover = ♥.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jul 17, 2010)

My new Mac desktop. Changed the dock up a bit with Terminal, and re-wallpapered.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2010)

The background is a slideshow not a picture.

Stuff along the bottom (left to right)

Start menu, Windows explorer, google chrome, notepad, paint, calculator, webcam max, corel video studio pro x3, camstudio, google earth, photoshop elements 8 (i have photoshop cs4 but dont use it), flash cs4, word 2010, powerpoint 2010, outlook 2010, excel 2010, msn 8, cct 0.9.5


----------



## Samania (Jul 23, 2010)

BUMOP O_O 



Spoiler


----------



## Edward (Jul 23, 2010)

Well now my desktop rotates between different wallpapers :3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 23, 2010)

Edward said:


> Well now my desktop rotates between different wallpapers :3


Well now my desktop rotates.


----------



## Edward (Jul 23, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Well now my desktop rotates between different wallpapers :3
> ...



Well I could do that but it kind of slows down my computer so I disabled the effect.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 23, 2010)

Edward said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


Same, so I usually don't use it. ;(
Boo for bad graphics cards.

but <3 Compiz Fusion. If only I had the money to buy a decent card.
Oh well, not that important.


----------



## Edward (Jul 23, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



At least am have 4 different desktop spaces :3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 23, 2010)

Edward said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


Indeed - it's quite convenient.


----------



## Lorenzo (Oct 25, 2010)

tehe.


----------



## Edward (Oct 25, 2010)

<3 that Lorenzo

I've gone with a less flashy wallpaper lately :3


Spoiler


----------



## Systemdertoten (Oct 25, 2010)

Spoiler



View attachment 1270


----------



## buelercuber (Oct 25, 2010)

Spoiler











meh i think its good, i have alot of icons on the desktop but i just hid them.

rainmeter + windows 7 = awesome.


----------



## davidgreece (Oct 25, 2010)

Systemdertoten said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1270


 
Squidward killed someone!


----------



## Systemdertoten (Oct 25, 2010)

He never liked Patrick Star anyway.


----------



## davidgreece (Oct 25, 2010)

Systemdertoten said:


> He never liked Patrick Star anyway.


lol 



Spoiler










this is what mine looked like before i changed it to masterofthebass's background


----------



## Rinfiyks (Oct 25, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get that sleek grey theme?


----------



## irontwig (Oct 25, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Enter (Oct 25, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## goatseforever (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Toad (Oct 29, 2010)

Changed my wallpaper for the first time in about 14 months...

Totally worth the two and a half hours it took to make this (I suck at Photoshop).



Spoiler


----------



## apostolis159 (Oct 29, 2010)

Spoiler







Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I change my wallpaper often, usually using pictures from bands I like (most tool ), sceneries, and space pics...
Don't worry if you can't read some icons, I am Greek..


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 30, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## demma (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Rinfiyks (Oct 30, 2010)

Spoiler








Just started using rainmeter


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 30, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 30, 2010)

Spoiler











From here.
More here.


----------



## masteranders1 (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## supercuber86 (Oct 30, 2010)

HD Wallpapers


----------



## teller (Nov 2, 2010)

Obsessed...



Spoiler


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 2, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## teller (Nov 2, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> (scary bunneh)


AAAHHHH!!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 2, 2010)

Spoiler







https://dl.dropbox.com/u/13693774/asddddddd.png


----------



## Candypants (Nov 2, 2010)

Well it's an interesting idea , maybe i will follow the pic on my laptop .
By the way ,can you tell me why we put the post , it has any particular reason.

Thanks !


----------



## chickenfly34 (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Lorken (Nov 2, 2010)

I love HD wallpapers


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 3, 2010)

@teller Amazing idea... I'm going to do something similar now (and by now I mean like 3 months from now when I feel like it).


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 3, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Meep (Nov 3, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## davidgreece (Nov 3, 2010)

Meep said:


> Spoiler


why does CCT have the gabbasoft icon?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 3, 2010)

I think I would get banned if I posted my desktop...


----------



## Meep (Nov 3, 2010)

davidgreece said:


> why does CCT have the gabbasoft icon?



'Cause I liked that icon better lol


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 3, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## apostolis159 (Nov 5, 2010)

Fail question, but where I can found CCT? :/


----------



## Rinfiyks (Nov 5, 2010)

Meep said:


> Spoiler


 
Where did you get Windows XP paint from?




apostolis159 said:


> Fail question, but where I can found CCT? :/


Here.


----------



## Gavin (Nov 7, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## apostolis159 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you Rinfiyks!


----------



## Olji (Nov 7, 2010)

Spoiler












its my school lappy, its way better than my own one, so i use it mostly, the wallpaper is self made, was a photoshop training for brushes in school, and we had to make a wallpaper... i use the "maintimer" for 2H solves and the "offtimer" for OH and all the other puzzles.... as you can see I like to play games, about 1/4 of the games i bought on steam is installed, and then there's some games thats retail ^O^ (and some freeware ofc :3)

EDIT: have read through most of the thread, and im getting stardock fences naow! (maybe hud vision and rainmeter too )


----------



## riffz (Nov 7, 2010)

http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/5084/desktopnz.png


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Nov 23, 2010)

Spoiler











Animated desktop from this video:


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 28, 2010)

MOBIUS ONE

Independent State Allied Forces / 188 th Tactical Fighter Squadron "Mobius" 

From: Ace Combat 4 Shattered Skies


----------



## dann123 (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Zane_C (Dec 22, 2010)

How do you post your desktop?


----------



## Johan444 (Dec 22, 2010)

Using this one for old times sake:

http://imgur.com/1PWwM.jpg


----------



## chikato_tan (Dec 22, 2010)

) , it`s mine


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 22, 2010)

Spoiler










 I suck at computers, I don't even know what half this stuff is.


----------



## dann123 (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## sauso (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Robocopter87 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Computer Wallpaper Thread*

My current one is,






EDIT: For the rcord, I did search the forums. This thread is merely old.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## lordblendi (Mar 4, 2012)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fwi3sqz6xcz534a/Qi01iMupvk/LennyLarryAnniversary_2.jpg
Just a present from Lars


----------



## Vinny (Mar 4, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Mar 4, 2012)

One color: 585768 (RGB in hexadecimal of course). But if I was to change it, it'd probably be something from Batman: Arkham City, or James Cameron's Avatar.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 4, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Julian (Mar 4, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## NeedReality (Mar 4, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## foolish (Mar 4, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 4, 2012)

Spoiler











<3


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 4, 2012)

Spoiler







Kingdoms of Amalur =P Don't think I did that right...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 4, 2012)

future wife


----------



## otsyke (Mar 4, 2012)

here's mine. 


Spoiler


----------



## CubicNL (Mar 4, 2012)

I actually have a cube wallpaper 



Spoiler


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 4, 2012)

Spoiler











Icons on the task bar from left to right: Start menu, Google chrome, Libraries, VLC player, outlook, minecraft, spoutcraft, hypercam 2, calculator, paint, Corel video studio pro X4, Skype, Steam, Codeblocks, Prism video converter, webcam recording program, Fraps.


----------



## dr01d3k4 (Mar 4, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 4, 2012)

aronpm said:


> she is my future wife


 
not if she's mine first


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 4, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> not if she's mine first


 
she is mine


----------



## Skullush (Mar 4, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Mar 4, 2012)

Spoiler











<3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## RNewms27 (Mar 5, 2012)

Notice the White/Yellow and Red/Orange corners. Silly robot color schemes.


----------



## rubikmaster (Mar 5, 2012)

But,now I switched to this one above my post.It's so awesome!


----------



## Chrisalead (Mar 5, 2012)

My current Wallpaper : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fichier:M104_ngc4594_sombrero_galaxy_hi-res.jpg


----------



## pi.cubed (Mar 5, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## samehsameh (Mar 5, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## andyfreeman (Mar 5, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## cityzach (Mar 10, 2012)

<3


----------



## Upsyllon03 (Mar 10, 2012)

There is my wallpaper:


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 10, 2012)

It's awesome even if it's incomplete.
EDIT: don't know why it's not showing up....  clicky


----------



## timeless (Mar 10, 2012)

without the logo


----------



## Edward (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## retep (Apr 22, 2012)

I am a pretty big starcraft fan


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 22, 2012)

I wanted a cool 2-monitor wallpaper when I got my second monitor, so I found this. Atm I am thinking of completely removing my desktop icons, I never use them.


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Vinny (Apr 22, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 22, 2012)

Spoiler











It is a screenshot of my old Aion character


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 22, 2012)

Has been my wallpaper for years now, not exactly this widescreen ratio..


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Apr 23, 2012)

Wet Rarity


----------



## MadeToReply (Apr 23, 2012)

http://mobi-wall.brothersoft.com/files/480360/t/12819900515578.jpg


----------



## Bapao (May 1, 2012)




----------



## onlyleftname (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Dene (May 6, 2012)

My current picture. <3 Kelly Clarkson @ NRL grand final


----------



## mchedlo213 (May 6, 2012)




----------



## aronpm (May 27, 2012)

bump


----------



## SpeedSolve (May 27, 2012)

This is mine.


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 27, 2012)

With the menu bar hidden on the left... as you can see I don't like any clutter


----------

